# Techumse 8hp stalls when put under load



## mceder1 (Nov 3, 2017)

I have an older Airens snow blower with an 8hp Techumse Engine. I currently replaced the carburetor and the fuel line from the tank to the carb. I also installed a new throttle control. I am having issues getting the engine to start. When I do get the engine to start it will stall once I engage the blower. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Is the govorner setup right, If it's in the wrong hole it will shut down or over rev the throttle.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

it could be a severe lack of compression.

the most common loss mechanisms are: head gasket, lack of valve-to-tappet clearance and worn cylinder / rings.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Make sure you don't have water in the gas, no obstruction in the gas line or shut off valve, auger is spinning easily, same for impeller, that the bearings aren't freezing. Other than those, you have a maladjusted carburetor or it's bad or dirty or clogged.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Engine is Probably Just Tired. When Right, the L-Heads Start Very Easily with a pump of the Primer. You Should post Your Location. Someone may have another Engine Available in Your Area.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if your in ct i have a running 10hp twin cam hm100 off an mtd for sale. 3 primes and one pull and she fires right up. does have a slight surge probably needs ebay carb.

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/tecumseh-hm100-dual-shaft/6371144004.html


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Did you try a new spark plug yet. It could be faulty. I've seen a faulty or wrong plug cause similar symptoms.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Engine is Probably Just Tired. When Right, the L-Heads Start Very Easily with a pump of the Primer. You Should post Your Location. Someone may have another Engine Available in Your Area.


on my st824 one pump full throttle full choke she fires up first pull every time. dont even see need for e start


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds like it is starving for fuel. Will it keep running if the choke is mostly closed?
Sid


----------



## mceder1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Sid said:


> Sounds like it is starving for fuel. Will it keep running if the choke is mostly closed?
> Sid


Yes I am now able to get it started and it will keep running (until I engage the auger) if the choke is mostly closed


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

mceder1 said:


> Yes I am now able to get it started and it will keep running (until I engage the auger) if the choke is mostly closed



It sounds like a collapsed fuel line or stuck float perhaps, but I am staring at the symptoms through my laptop.
I would:

1. drain the tank 
2. remove the fuel bowl to check it for dirt,gum and varnish and clean the carb with sea foam carburater cleaner.
3. remove the tank and throw in some pea gravel and a pour in some alcohol and shake it around to clean it.
4. after number 3 I would invest in a new fuel cap 
5. purchase a new spark plug and gap it to 25 thousandths and install it.
6. add a new fuel line, 
7. fuel filter
8. shut off valve 

After that is all done fire it up and clear snow. 

.:wink2:


----------



## mceder1 (Nov 3, 2017)

leonz said:


> mceder1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am now able to get it started and it will keep running (until I engage the auger) if the choke is mostly closed
> ...


Thank you, I will try these steps and let you know the results in a few days.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

'm watching this thread closely, Working on a Tec 9hp doing the same, Carb looks pretty bad with fixed jets so ordered a new adjustable carb for it but it did run fine unless you put it into any higher gear and try to move it, seems to choke out the engine but the lower gears seemed ok. Just running it runs great. So we both have to find the issue. Will be putting new carb and fuel line on when the carb comes in so I will also post how it goes.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> 'm watching this thread closely, Working on a Tec 9hp doing the same, Carb looks pretty bad with fixed jets so ordered a new adjustable carb for it but it did run fine unless you put it into any higher gear and try to move it, seems to choke out the engine but the lower gears seemed ok. Just running it runs great. So we both have to find the issue. Will be putting new carb and fuel line on when the carb comes in so I will also post how it goes.




Hey there Daunte - looks like I’m having the same issue with my 9hp engine. What ended up being your issue?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I thought the OP said it was a new carb, so likely not gummed, but crap may have come down from the tank. If an adjustable main needle, I would suggest simply opening it a bit . . . . if the OP didn't set it, who knows where it is set? If fixed, then dirt, wrong jet, or air leak in the intake . . .

And yes, I'm assuming this problem was not present prior to the work . . .


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

tadawson said:


> I thought the OP said it was a new carb, so likely not gummed, but crap may have come down from the tank. If an adjustable main needle, I would suggest simply opening it a bit . . . . if the OP didn't set it, who knows where it is set? If fixed, then dirt, wrong jet, or air leak in the intake . . .
> 
> And yes, I'm assuming this problem was not present prior to the work . . .




I also just put new carb and fuel line on my 9hp. Ran fine this am, stalling under load and at higher throttle presented this afternoon. Hoping it’s just dirt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

solsun said:


> Hey there Daunte - looks like I’m having the same issue with my 9hp engine. What ended up being your issue?


Have too many projects, Have not gotten to that one yet. I have 2 that are mine and fix others to resell, More as a hobby so I don't always get them going too fast.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

solsun said:


> I also just put new carb and fuel line on my 9hp. Ran fine this am, stalling under load and at higher throttle presented this afternoon. Hoping it’s just dirt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adjustable main needle? Open it a touch . . .


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

solsun said:


> I also just put new carb and fuel line on my 9hp. Ran fine this am, stalling under load and at higher throttle presented this afternoon. Hoping it’s just dirt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That "smells" like compression loss. More often than not it's related to inadequate valve lash (tappet/valve clearance) &/or a blown head gasket.

You may want to start your own thread.

EDIT: I already replied to this thread.


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

tadawson said:


> Adjustable main needle? Open it a touch . . .




Good questions it’s a tecumseh 640039 carb. I don’t think it’s adjustable, the only adjustment I see on the carb is the idle


https://imgur.com/a/nR4su

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solsun (Dec 27, 2017)

classiccat said:


> That "smells" like compression loss. More often than not it's related to inadequate valve lash (tappet/valve clearance) &/or a blown head gasket.
> 
> You may want to start your own thread.
> 
> EDIT: I already replied to this thread.




Thanks, I was afraid of this. I’m borrowing the compression test tool from my brother before I waste more time on this project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

